# Hello From Harrogate



## jayp (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi,

Not quite an owner just yet but looking to purchase a TT this weekend.

If only I could make my mind up [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Which one to buy

If you know a good un locally for sale....holla


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome how much are you looking to spend :?: 
When you get your TT dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jayp (Apr 18, 2009)

Said to myself £8k and wanted to a 2001 due to tax incase it does go up to £400 but willing to go up to £10k for something newer.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have a look in the for sale section :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome!

Some great roads up there


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

i've got a good un in donny,not excately for sale but everythins got its price lol

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------

